# Fenster springt bei "Ankerlink"



## whiterussian (5. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich von der Hauptseite aus einen Ankerpunkt in einem Iframe anspreche,
hüpft er zwar brav zum Anker, aber die Hauptseite verschiebt sich gleichzeitig
nach unten.
Wie kann ich das "abschalten"?


greetz,
whiterussian


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm der effekt ist mir unbekannt. Hast du das online?

bye


----------



## whiterussian (8. Dezember 2003)

hola!
Sorry, daß ein bisserl länger gedauert hat, war auf verlängertes Wochenende!
Ich poste mal den Link von meinem Problem:

diesen 

Wenn du dort auf Speisen klickst, und dann die Unterkategorien wie z. b. Vorspeisen, Suppen, etc...
Wenn der Scrollbalken ganz oben ist, springt bei Klick die Seite immer nach unten.
Vielleicht kennt wer das Problem.
Thanks for Help
whiterussian


----------



## Fabian H (8. Dezember 2003)

```
<a href="#" class="navi">Unser Team</a>
```

...

Ich hoffe, du weisst was die Raute im href-Attribut bedeutet?

Wenn du dann schon JavaScript benutzen willst, dann auch gescheit:

```
<a href="seite.html" 
     onClick="window.parent['iFramName'].location='seite.html';
              return false;">Klick</a>
```


----------



## whiterussian (9. Dezember 2003)

Die Geschichte mit 

```
<a href="#" class="navi">Unser Team</a>
```
ist mir schon klar.
Aber das ist ja nicht das Problem.
Sondern bei der Subnavigation von Speisen werden verschiedene Anker
einer anderen .html - Datei in ein iframe geladen - und bei Klick auf einen Link
in der Subnavigation springt die Seite nach unten.
?


----------



## Fabian H (9. Dezember 2003)

Aso, schon klar.

Hm, das Verhalten ist ja eigentlich korrekt, da der iFrame fokusiert wird, und der Browser das fokusierte Element in die Bildmitte rückt.

Lösung fällt mir etz grad net ein, aber vielleicht geht ja das:

```
window.parent['iFrameName'].blur(); // <-- weis nicht, ob das geht
window.parent['iFrameName'].scrollTo(200, 0);
```


----------



## whiterussian (9. Dezember 2003)

Merci für die beiden Vorschläge - bringen mich leider auch nicht weiter.
Wenns leicht ginge, würde ich ja einfach die Seite in der Höhe verkürzen.
Aber da soll ja noch ein Kalender usw. rein, ... schallala

Also, falls wer noch andere Vorschläge hat...
pleased to read you


----------

